# what DWA animal do you want next?



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

what dwa animal do you want next 

or what would you want that u cant get 


please share 


i wanted to ask those who have dwa 


regards


matt


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

In no particular order, pairs of the following:
Jameson's Mamba (Dendroaspis jamesoni kaimosae)
King Cobra (Ophiophagus hannah)
Samar/Southern Philippine Cobra (Naja samarensis)
Sumatran Pitviper (Parias sumatranus)

But there's many more I wouldn't turn down...

Laurie


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have a DWAL (yet) but I would like very much a Zhaoermia/Trimeresurus/Protobothrops (whatever one it is now) Mangshanensis.

I have seen pic's of a really nice black Atheris Squamigera that I would also love to have one day.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Owzy said:


> I have seen pic's of a really nice black Atheris Squamigera that I would also love to have one day.


The one with green eyes??


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Lovers of Atheris...

This one, really nice.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Not bad.... for an african viper!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> Not bad.... for an african viper!


I am a big fan. You need to get yourself some! Though your not short of nice Vipers over your end already.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Cheers Owen 

There were LOADS of Atheris at Houten. None nice enough to tempt me though. I only came away with Asian Vipers and Cobras. Oh yeah and I spose I should tell you about the corn snake too... Tom would only tell you otherwise and make it sound worse than it was!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> Cheers Owen
> 
> There were LOADS of Atheris at Houten. None nice enough to tempt me though. I only came away with Asian Vipers and Cobras. Oh yeah and I spose I should tell you about the corn snake too... Tom would only tell you otherwise and make it sound worse than it was!


Ha keeping it real with the Corn, so you didn't end up picking up the Jameson's?

Got to come to the next one, never ever been to a show in the UK.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

The corn was for my girlfriend (not that anyone believes this!). You have to make it over for sure, the last show was immense  So many special species there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

for a beginer is there a dwa starter lizard you recomed 

like the caimen or somthing ?

what av u got in mind


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I hate to point out the obvious Matt but a caiman isn't a lizard. Are you planning on keeping a caiman? Do you have any experience handling any crocodilians? I confess I've never kept them, but I'm kind of thinking they're probably not for "beginners".


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Do you have any experience handling any crocodilians? I confess I've never kept them, but I'm kind of thinking they're probably not for "beginners".


Nah, they're cuddly little puppys really: 










Would like to obtain a mate for this guy:










And maybe some arboreal pits. 

(Not my own DWA)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

whats the nicest dwa pet you can claim aka have ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> whats the nicest dwa pet you can claim aka have ?


a brown bear would be my dream animal, realistically next on my list is a Naja species probably kaouthia or D.russelii


----------



## sam1993 (Feb 12, 2009)

i havent got a dwa and dont keep any hot species, but i really want a tapir:

regards sam


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Lovers of Atheris...
> 
> This one, really nice.


My god they're nice. :gasp:


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

sam1993 said:


> i havent got a dwa and dont keep any hot species, but i really want a tapir:
> 
> regards sam


I'm a Zoo keeper with Brazilian Tapirs, love em! : victory:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

I want a Honey Badger! Cracking animals :no1:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

American alligator for me and a tiger for the wife!:2thumb:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> for a beginer is there a dwa starter lizard you recomed
> 
> like the caimen or somthing ?
> 
> what av u got in mind


There's only two species of venomous lizard I believe, three if you count the Komodo. And they're all pretty deadly.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

For my list on things to get next....
Weter island pit vipers, death adders, egyptian sawscales, desert horned vipers, yellow eyelash vipers, rhino vipers(nasicoris), many horned adders, temple vipers, taylor's cantils.

What I would like but won't as such are jamisons mambas, western green mamba, king cobra.

Also at some stage ethiopian mountain adder(b.parviocula)...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

:gasp:bump:whip:


----------



## mark1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ideally if i had the space,cash,experience and a dwa id like a dwarf caiman.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

mark1982 said:


> Ideally if i had the space,cash,experience and a dwa id like a dwarf caiman.


 
totaly me too 5+ :no1: 

can you save up i cant lol


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

im wonting" lachesis" muta" the bushmaster!!:mf_dribble:

but in need of a female gaboon viper! and a speckticled cobra!!:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

jonny cichla said:


> im wonting" lachesis" muta" the bushmaster!!:mf_dribble:
> 
> but in need of a female gaboon viper! and a speckticled cobra!!:2thumb:


 
what do you own atm ?


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

i dont own any dwa but would like a gila monster or two...
i like the look of rhinos/gaboon vipers but not sure id ever want a venomous snake,im a bit too conplacent with snakes and been bit a couple of times...dont fancy getting tagged by a hot:lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

i want this one


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

If I had a DWA, probably a Hippo! or a Lynx!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> If I had a DWA, probably a Hippo! or a Lynx!


 
are they kool for dwa ?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

If I ever got a DWA it'll be mostly inverts. Fat Tails, maybe a lemur. :mf_dribble:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> If I ever got a DWA it'll be mostly inverts. Fat Tails, maybe a lemur. :mf_dribble:


 
koool:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> If I ever got a DWA it'll be mostly inverts. Fat Tails, maybe a lemur. :mf_dribble:


Didn't realise Lemurs were inverts?......................:lol2:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Didn't realise Lemurs were inverts?......................:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Didn't realise Lemurs were inverts?......................:lol2:


In my world they are. :lol2:

Or in your world, you could call it an error in my sentence. :lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> In my world they are. :lol2:
> 
> Or in your world, you could call it an error in my sentence. :lol2:


 

lol what does every one else want as a new dwa pet 

or what would you like aka dream dwa


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

zhaoermia mangshanensis for me, if only .
regards mark


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> zhaoermia mangshanensis for me, if only .
> regards mark


ah the snake with many names, I believe they have been reclassified now to Protobothrops mangshanensis


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this past year sucked for herping...it stayed cool and lots of cold rain..
here where i am...

bad year in these hollows... but next year i want a few copperheads...

only the lizards did well this past summer... they can climb up in those trees...

i never did find a black king(*****)... those and copperheads are on my list... hopefully we'll have a hot summer...

and i can find some black kings... copperheads are common... no big deal there...

Black Kingsnake.

i live at the border of adams and scioto county and the scioto river and the ohio meet here...

but i just like copperheads... they are very pretty here...:no1:

i bet no one in the u.k. even has a black king... maybe a few... not many.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> ah the snake with many names, I believe they have been reclassified now to Protobothrops mangshanensis


 yea i think they have but also still known as Trimeresurus mangshanensis.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> yea i think they have but also still known as Trimeresurus mangshanensis.


see many names :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

saw a pair of those for sale at last year's Snake day at Houten. €1500 each..............found them too late in the day, although I'd have only been able to afford one..........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

SiUK said:


> see many names :lol2:


 
yo do you watch bear grylls i seen in ya signiture of him


----------

